# brown paper side



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I was wondering if there's anything wrong with putting the brown side out, basically just on window returns where i don't want to have the bevel? Its getting all coated too anyways. I had a new quality control guy come in and tell me that I'm not allowed to do that and gave me some bull**** excuse.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

git-r-dun said:


> I was wondering if there's anything wrong with putting the brown side out, basically just on window returns where i don't want to have the bevel? Its getting all coated too anyways. I had a new quality control guy come in and tell me that I'm not allowed to do that and gave me some bull**** excuse.


paper will blister on seams./ recess/.depending on the brand ./ field of board to rough./ need a phase 5 on that. / just a guess.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

where the stamp or ink their drywall with their name (logo) and time made etc....on the back of the rock,it can bleed through when they paint.causing the painter to start whining,b/c they will half to fix it with kilz.
so you wouldn't want to do that would you:yes::yes::yes::yes::whistling2:


----------

